# Siarad Cymraeg Siarad Cymraeg



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2006)

wel helo, shw'd mae'n mynd?
dyma lle i ni trafod yn yr hen iaith a gobeithio fod e'n tynnu pobol newydd i'r bwrdd ar forwm hon 
ac yn lle i dysgwyr dechrau ac i ddysgu mwy.

beth sydd i trafod heddiw te?
fallai alla ni ddechrau gyda ble rwyt t'in dod yn Nghymru?


well hello, how's it going?
here is a place that we can discuss in the old language and hopefully it will bring in some new people to the board and this forum.
and a place where learners can sart and learn more. 

what is there to discuss today then?
perhaps we can start with where you are from in Wales?


(as always please excuse my rusty/shoddy Welsh, hopefully this will improve it)


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 26, 2006)

Rydw'in byw yn y ty mawr a'r bryn coch.  Mae Myfanwy yn mynd i'r siop.  Sut rydych chi heddiw?  Da iawn diolch.

Sorry that's all you'll get out of me.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Aug 26, 2006)

Dw'in dod o Dyllgoed a'r Caerdydd ac dw'in dysgu cymraeg.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 26, 2006)

Rydw i wedi colli y pen sudd yn belongo i fy modryb .....


----------



## Aldebaran (Aug 26, 2006)

looking for...


translation... 




translation...


...


----------



## niclas (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, serious question - would someone who'd studied Welsh to GCSE level (as all kids now do in Wales) be able to understand the simple sentences above?

 I can only relate to my French O Level (I'm old), and I reckon I'd understand most of the above sentences if they were in French.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 27, 2006)

Remembering back 20+ years, I think I would have understood most of that when doing O Level Welsh (ah yes, a welsh person studying welsh in a schoool in wales - with of course, welsh constituting a 'foreign' language   ).

Mae Mott yn y fasged

Mott is in the basket

Remember that?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 27, 2006)

Dw i eisiau cwpan, felly dw i'n fynd nawr

I want a cuppa, so I'm going now....


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 27, 2006)

Rydw i'n hoffi coffi.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 27, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> OK, serious question - would someone who'd studied Welsh to GCSE level (as all kids now do in Wales) be able to understand the simple sentences above?
> 
> I can only relate to my French O Level (I'm old), and I reckon I'd understand most of the above sentences if they were in French.


If their teacher was any good.
I only learned welsh from 11-13 but I can understand whats above and I had an absolutely dire welsh teacher, we spent all our time trying to do as little as possible, most people dropped it the second they were allowed ( we had to do a language, most opted for french, german or spanish)
I understand far more french though and I did it to GCSE


----------



## neprimerimye (Aug 28, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> OK, serious question - would someone who'd studied Welsh to GCSE level (as all kids now do in Wales) be able to understand the simple sentences above?



No.

For the good reason that after leaving school Welsh is of no relevance and people prefer to speak their own langauge not yours.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 28, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Rydw'in byw yn y ty mawr a'r bryn coch.  Mae Myfanwy yn mynd i'r siop.  Sut rydych chi heddiw?  Da iawn diolch.



I ' am being to live crookedly the he covers large I ' go group he buys red. He is being Myfanwy going I ' group shop. Manner you are being you today? Good right thank




			
				Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> Dw'in dod o Dyllgoed a'r Caerdydd ac dw'in dysgu cymraeg.



Dw'in come he Dyllgoed I ' go group Cardiff and dw'in learn Welsh




			
				davesgcr said:
			
		

> Rydw i wedi colli y pen sudd yn belongo i fy modryb .....



I am being I has lost the head juice crookedly belongo I me aunt




			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> Rydw i'n hoffi coffi.



I am being I ' heartburn like you remember




*Online translators are the dogs bollocks *


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Mae gath wedi scrapo Johnny bach.


----------



## flangelina (Aug 28, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Mae gath wedi scrapo Johnny bach.



Oi! Oi!


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 28, 2006)

flangelina said:
			
		

> Oi! Oi!



Altogether now: Who shits on England?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 28, 2006)

Or the Wrexham FC version

' I hit my wife with a sospan
And she had the nerve to hit me back '


----------



## Brockway (Aug 28, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> For the good reason that after leaving school Welsh is of no relevance and people prefer to speak their own langauge not yours.



Welsh is very relevant if you want a job in journalism/PR/the arts in Wales. I don't know who elected you to speak on behalf of the monoglots Nep but I've heard loads of Welsh people lament the fact that they can't speak Welsh. English is the language I speak but it's not _my_ language - it's the language of the imperialist colonizer.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Aug 29, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Welsh is very relevant if you want a job in journalism/PR/the arts in Wales. I don't know who elected you to speak on behalf of the monoglots Nep but I've heard loads of Welsh people lament the fact that they can't speak Welsh. English is the language I speak but it's not _my_ language - it's the language of the imperialist colonizer.



Well said mate, couldnt have put it better myself...you beat me to it.


----------



## meurig (Aug 29, 2006)

P'hawn da pawb. Sut mae?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 29, 2006)

I spoke cymraeg until I was Eleven, but have been in Lloegr since and can now hardly speak a word  

My famiuly are from the Dulais Valley where Welsh speakers have been in a minority for generations but the language is certainly stronger there now than when I was a nipper. In some ways Welsh Nationalism has taken over from the Socialism that used to be so strong there.


----------



## Ben Bore (Aug 29, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I spoke cymraeg until I was Eleven, but have been in Lloegr since and can now hardly speak a word
> 
> My famiuly are from the Dulais Valley where Welsh speakers have been in a minority for generations but the language is certainly stronger there now than when I was a nipper. In some ways Welsh Nationalism has taken over from the Socialism that used to be so strong there.



You don't have to be a *n*ationalist or a *N*ationalist to speak Welsh - you can even speak Welsh and be a ........socialist  

You can speak Welsh and not be interested in politics


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 29, 2006)

meurig said:
			
		

> P'hawn da pawb. Sut mae?



Sut mae?! Sut mae?!  

Shwmai !!*  


* - Sut mae - how are you (North Wales)
   - Shwmai - how are you (South Wales)


----------



## meurig (Aug 29, 2006)

Dwi'n gwybod. Dwi'n haner gog, haner hwntw.  Rydw i wedi meddwl mae e'n "Shw mae?" na "Shwmai"?


----------



## neprimerimye (Aug 30, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Altogether now: Who shits on England?



Everybody except the Welsh.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 30, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> You don't have to be a *n*ationalist or a *N*ationalist to speak Welsh - you can even speak Welsh and be a ........socialist
> 
> You can speak Welsh and not be interested in politics



There was often a hostility to the Welsh language among socialists in the valleys - at least thats my experience.

It wasnt of course true of everyone - my family were welsh apeaking stalinists.


----------



## neprimerimye (Aug 30, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> There was often a hostility to the Welsh language among socialists in the valleys - at least thats my experience.
> 
> It wasnt of course true of everyone - my family were welsh apeaking stalinists.



Hostile to socialism then......


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 30, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Everybody except the Welsh.



Seen the Championship table recently?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 30, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Hostile to socialism then......



'A chicken in every pot, a bullet in every trot'


----------



## neprimerimye (Aug 30, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Seen the Championship table recently?



Championship of what?


----------



## neprimerimye (Aug 30, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 'A chicken in every pot, a bullet in every trot'



While the Stalinists were putting bullets in in 'Trots' (read communists) they failed to put a chicken in every pot hence the famine in the Ukraine.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 30, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Championship of what?



Conkers, obviously.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2006)

can all the miserable 'highly intelligent and intelectual' and political squabblers use this thread for their shit spreading and stirring please?
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4986697#post4986697

diolch


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 31, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> can all the miserable 'highly intelligent and intelectual' and political squabblers use this thread for their shit spreading and stirring please?
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4986697#post4986697
> 
> diolch



Dw i'n cytuno.

I agree.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2006)

diolch gav, sut wyt ti heddiw?

thanks gav, how are you today?


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 1, 2006)

Beth mae pawb yn wneud ar y penwythnos?

Dwi'n mynd i tafarn y Mochyn Du* yng Nghaerydd heno, ar nos Wener cyntaf pob mis mae criw o ddysgwyr o bob lefel yn cwrdd yno.

Dwi'n mynd i Gwyl Macs yn Caerfyrddin yfory, a bydda i'n gwersyllta yno hefyd tan dydd Sul - gobeithio bydd dim gormod o law - gas gen i fod yn wlyb


_What's everyone doing on the weekend?

I'm going to the Mochyn Du* in Cardiff tonight, on the first Friday of every month a large group of Welsh learners of all levels meet there.

I'm going to Gwyl Macs in Carmarthen tomorrow, and I'll be camping there untill Sunday - hope it doesn't rain too much - I hate being wet_


*Please spare me the "it's full of crachach/ $4c types".  All sorts of people go there, and unless people go in there with a badge stating their occupation, I don't know how anyone knows who works where.  mini-rant over

Hwyl
Rhys


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> diolch gav, sut wyt ti heddiw?
> thanks gav, how are you today?



Dydd Gwener ydy hi, dw i'n da iawn!

_Its Friday, I'm very well!_




			
				BenBore said:
			
		

> Beth mae pawb yn wneud ar y penwythnos?
> What's everyone doing on the weekend?



Bydda i'n brynu esgidiau newydd am fy mhlentyn. Cyfforddus iawn a drud iawn  

Dim ots, pizza a gwin goch heno!


_I'll be buying new shoes for my children. Very exciting and very expensive  

Never mind, pizza and red wine tonight!_


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2006)

hehe

rydw i bron dod nol o dre ble roedd en brysur ac yn dwym
heno dwy mynd i glanhau'r ty a gwylio teledu
fori, mae cwrdd a diod i weld y pel droed yn tafarn y cayo

just back from town which was busy and hot
tonight i'm gonna clean the house and watch telly
tomorrow there is a meet and drinks to watch the footie in the cayo pub
 

a rhys, dim ond tynnu dy goes
and rhys, only pulling ya leg


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 1, 2006)

> heno dwy mynd i glanhau'r ty



Dim diflasu o gwbl am Noswaith Gwener.

_Not boring at all for a Friday evening_


----------



## Belushi (Sep 1, 2006)

This threads great, haven't spoken welsh since 1983 but loads of it is coming back to me when I read the posts 

Is there anywhere in London you can take courses, one of my brothers is keen to relearn it.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Dim diflasu o gwbl am Noswaith Gwener.
> 
> _Not boring at all for a Friday evening_



dwy'n gwybod  ond mae perchenog y ti yn dod nol o gwyliau yfori

i know  but the house owner is coming back off holidays tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> This threads great, haven't spoken welsh since 1983 but loads of it is coming back to me when I read the posts
> 
> Is there anywhere in London you can take courses, one of my brothers is keen to relearn it.



yay! nice one belushi 

err, check the welsh club on gray's inn road and i remeber lewisham college doing an evening/weekend course at an adult education centre when i did basic sound engineering a few years ago, a few different levels as well. strange but true!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 1, 2006)

Beth am yr eglwys Cymraeg wrth y Barbican. Byddan nhw'n hapus i weld pobl newydd?!  

_What about the welsh church by the Barbican. They'll be happy to see new people!_


----------



## Belushi (Sep 1, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Beth am yr eglwys Cymraeg wrth y Barbican. Byddan nhw'n hapus i weld pobl newydd?!
> 
> _What about the welsh church by the Barbican. They'll be happy to see new people!_



If Im gonna go to Welsh Chapel Im going to the pretty little one down by The Cut in Southwark  

Theres another one just by Kings Cross, I'm amazed they keep going.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 1, 2006)

I walked past one near Goodge st too, I'm sure.


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> a rhys, dim ond tynnu dy goes
> and rhys, only pulling ya leg



wel y cythral bach...

_why you little devil..._


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 1, 2006)

gobeithio bod chi'n mwynhau y penwythnos, pawb.

_Hope you enjoy the weekend, all._


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 3, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Mae gath wedi scrapo Johnny bach.



scrammo dim scrapo!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 4, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere in London you can take courses, one of my brothers is keen to relearn it.



City Lit, near Holborn, I'm told.

Mae fy gyfrifiadur cartref wedi'n torri ar y penwythnos.  

_My home computer broke on the weekend._


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 5, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Mae fy gyfrifiadur cartref wedi'n torri ar y penwythnos.
> 
> _My home computer broke on the weekend._



Mae fy nghyfrifiadur i yn araf iawn.  Dwi eisiau un newydd, ond ddim yn siwr os dwi am gael gliniadur neu PC
_
My computer is very slow.  I want a new one, but not sure whether to get a laptop or PC_


Ar y penwythnos

Es i'r noson dysgwyr yn y Mochyn Du

Ac i'r Gwyl Macs
_
On the weekend 

I went to the welsh learners night at the Mochyn Du

And I went to the Gwyl Macs (but I stayed sober and drove home rather than camp)_


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 5, 2006)

bydda i'n edrych ar y 'de-ddwyrain' blog heno. Dw i angen pethau fel hwn i helpu gyda fy nghymraeg.

_I'll look at the 'de-ddwyrain' blog tonight. I need things like this, to help with my welsh_


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 5, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> bydda i'n edrych ar y 'de-ddwyrain' blog heno. Dw i angen pethau fel hwn i helpu gyda fy nghymraeg.
> 
> _I'll look at the 'de-ddwyrain' blog tonight. I need things like this, to help with my welsh_



Gallet ti ddechrau blog o'r enw 'Dysgwyr de ddwyrain Lloegr'  
Dwi'n falch dy fod yn ei weld yn ddefnyddiol

_You could start a blog called 'Dysgwyr de ddwyrain Lloegr' 
I'm gald you find it useful_


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 5, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> This threads great, haven't spoken welsh since 1983 but loads of it is coming back to me when I read the posts
> 
> Is there anywhere in London you can take courses, one of my brothers is keen to relearn it.



Sorry if this has already been mentioned, but the London Welsh Centre hold classes as well


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 6, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Gallet ti ddechrau blog o'r enw 'Dysgwyr de ddwyrain Lloegr'
> Dwi'n falch dy fod yn ei weld yn ddefnyddiol
> 
> _You could start a blog called 'Dysgwyr de ddwyrain Lloegr'
> I'm gald you find it useful_



Mae fy blog yn dweud 'Twpsin wedi colli yn Lloegr'


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 6, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Mae fy blog yn dweud 'Twpsin wedi colli yn Lloegr'



Wyt ti'n ceisio dweud 'Twpsin [that is] lost in England' ?
_Are you trying to say_

That would be 'Twpsin *ar goll* yn Lloegr'

'wedi colli' means 'to have lost' (or 'have lost/has lost' etc) meaning both losing something and losing at something


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 7, 2006)

Diolch Ben!

ar goll
ar goll
ar goll

unwaith eto

ar goll


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 8, 2006)

Beth mae pawb yn wneud, y penwythnos 'ma?

_Whats everyone doing, this weekend?_


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2006)

dim lot ar hyn o bryd ond gobeithi fod rhywbeth yn codi ei phen
not a lot at the moment but hopefully something will raise it's head


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 10, 2006)

Es i allan gyda'r teulu i cerdded o gwmpas plas Wakehurst yn Sussex. 

_I went out with the family to walk around Wakehurst Place in Sussex_


----------



## niclas (Sep 10, 2006)

Gwylio Wrecsam yn rhoi gwers beldroed i Swindon.

Watched Wxm give Swindon a footballing lesson.


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 11, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> Gwylio Wrecsam yn rhoi gwers beldroed i Swindon.
> 
> Watched Wxm give Swindon a footballing lesson.



Dwi'n genfigennus.  Es i'r gêm cartref yn erbyn Barnet yn ddiweddar ac roedd Wrecsam yn sâl iawn.

Mae fy nghefnder yn gefnogwr Lerpwl mawr 'cadair esmwyth', felly es i'r dafarn i wylio'r gêm _derby_ gyda fo (dwi hefyd yn _closet Everton fan_  )

_I'm jealous.  I went to the home match v Barnet recently and Wrexham were very poor.

My cousin's a big 'armchair' Liverpool fan, so I went to the pub to watch the derby match with him (I'm also a closet Everton fan  ) 
_


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 11, 2006)

I tried to learn Welsh a few  well 11 years ago. Found it difficult then and probably will still.

My children go to Welsh school and are thriving. I can read Welsh, well kids books etc but it would be great if I could start having a conversation with my children. My confidence is not good when it comes to speaking Welsh so I need to give my self a boost.

I would like to learn again but at the moment have very little money and time (due to a split with my evil other half). 

So, can anyone recommend an easy introduction to Welsh learning on CD's? I have seen CD's but do not know which one would be suitable for a 'natural' sponge head like me.

Diolch yn Fawr


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 11, 2006)

the BBC website is good Zizi, lots of stuff to use, loads of paper based work and quite a lot of MP3 and other audio stuff too...


----------



## niclas (Sep 11, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Dwi'n genfigennus.  Es i'r gêm cartref yn erbyn Barnet yn ddiweddar ac roedd Wrecsam yn sâl iawn.
> 
> Mae fy nghefnder yn gefnogwr Lerpwl mawr 'cadair esmwyth', felly es i'r dafarn i wylio'r gêm _derby_ gyda fo (dwi hefyd yn _closet Everton fan_  )
> 
> ...



Ydwi'n siarad efo gefaill?! Es i weld Barnet hefyd a dwi'n cefnogi'r Toffees ers dyddiau Joe Royle! Byd bach, 'de?  

Am I talking to my twin? I went to see Barnet too and I've supported the Toffees since the days of Joe Royle! Small world, isn't it?

(or am I being stalked  ?)


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 12, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> Ydwi'n siarad efo gefaill?! Es i weld Barnet hefyd a dwi'n cefnogi'r Toffees ers dyddiau Joe Royle! Byd bach, 'de?
> 
> Am I talking to my twin? I went to see Barnet too and I've supported the Toffees since the days of Joe Royle! Small world, isn't it?
> 
> (or am I being stalked  ?)



dŵ dŵ dŵ dŵ - dŵ dŵ dŵ dŵ
_
doo doo doo doo - doo doo doo doo_


----------



## rhys gethin (Sep 12, 2006)

Dysgwr dw i, ac wi'n byw yn Lloegr.   Mae dosbarth Cymraeg yn Derby, ond mae'n anodd ymarfer siarad yma.    Rydym yn sgwrsio yn y dafarn.   'Pakis'. dywedodd y Sais!
I hope that says, I'm a learner and I live in England.   There's a Welsh class in Derby but it's difficult to practice here.   We chat in the pub and the English say, 'Pakis!'


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 12, 2006)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Dysgwr dw i, ac wi'n byw yn Lloegr.   Mae dosbarth Cymraeg yn Derby, ond mae'n anodd ymarfer siarad yma.    Rydym yn sgwrsio yn y dafarn.   'Pakis'. dywedodd y Sais!
> I hope that says, I'm a learner and I live in England.   There's a Welsh class in Derby but it's difficult to practice here.   We chat in the pub and the English say, 'Pakis!'



Cwrddais i a dysgwr o Derby pan es i Wyl Iaith yn y Bala llynedd gyda chriw o ddysgwyr o'r de ddwyrain.  Dwi wedi anghofio ei enw rwan.

_I met a learner from Derby when I went to a Langugae Festival un Bala last year
with a group of learners from the south east.  I forgot his name now though_


----------



## rhys gethin (Sep 12, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Cwrddais i a dysgwr o Derby pan es i Wyl Iaith yn y Bala llynedd gyda chriw o ddysgwyr o'r de ddwyrain.  Dwi wedi anghofio ei enw rwan.
> 
> _I met a learner from Derby when I went to a Langugae Festival un Bala last year
> with a group of learners from the south east.  I forgot his name now though_



Jonathan oedd y dyn, yn fy marn i.   Mae J yn dysgwr llawn sêl.   Diog dw i.
I reckon Jonathan was the man.   He's a fanatic.   I'm lazy.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 12, 2006)

Pobl newydd ar 'Siarad Cymraeg Siarad Cymraeg'! Croeso pawb!
Sut dych chi dweud 'than' yn Cymraeg - 'better than me', 'taller than you'?

_New people on 'Siarad Cymraeg Siarad Cymraeg'! Welcome all!
How do you say 'than' in Welsh, 'better than me', 'taller than you'._


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Pobl newydd ar 'Siarad Cymraeg Siarad Cymraeg'! Croeso pawb!
> Sut dych chi dweud 'than' yn Cymraeg - 'better than me', 'taller than you'?
> 
> _New people on 'Siarad Cymraeg Siarad Cymraeg'! Welcome all!
> How do you say 'than' in Welsh, 'better than me', 'taller than you'._



ie! braf iawn
yes very nice

How do you say 'than' in Welsh, 'better than me', 'taller than you'.
well na fi, ..... na chi
can't remember what taller is in welsh


----------



## niclas (Sep 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> How do you say 'than' in Welsh, 'better than me', 'taller than you'.
> well na fi, ..... na chi
> can't remember what taller is in welsh



Talach na chi


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> Talach na chi


diolch! 
tallach, wrth gwrs!!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 13, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ie! braf iawn
> yes very nice
> 
> How do you say 'than' in Welsh, 'better than me', 'taller than you'.
> ...



Wrth gwrs! Cofiais i y bore ma, ar y ffordd i'r swyddfa

_Of course! I remembered this morning, on the way to the office._


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

a good site with loads of audio clips

http://www.red4.co.uk/language.htm
 
crap design tho


----------



## nightowl (Sep 16, 2006)

dwin easiau i mynd i y dosbarth yn llundain, ond dwin gwaithio pryd y dosbarth dechrau yn y canolfan cymraeg llundain ar dydd iau. dwin dechrau i dysgu cymraeg yn y dosbarth nos pryd ron i byw in merthyr ac wedyn dwin dechrau typin bach yn y dosbarth yn caerdydd cyn gwaith


apologies for the spelling


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> dwin (dwy'n?) easiau (eisiau) mynd i y dosbarth yn llundain, ond dwin (rwy'n?) gwaithio (gweithio) pryd (mae) y dosbarth (yn) dechrau yn y canolfan cymraeg llundain ar dydd iau. dwin dechrau i dysgu cymraeg yn y dosbarth nos pryd ron i byw in merthyr ac wedyn dwin dechrau typin bach yn y dosbarth yn caerdydd cyn gwaith
> 
> 
> apologies for the spelling



i understood it! 
don't take my suggestions as gospel mind


----------



## nightowl (Sep 16, 2006)

must dig out my old 'now you're talking' and 'talk about welsh' videos. it's a shame there's no saturday classes around london. i'm sure there's plenty of people who can't make it to some of the weekday evening ones becaue of work, etc


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 17, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> dwin easiau i mynd i y dosbarth yn llundain, ond dwin gwaithio pryd y dosbarth dechrau yn y canolfan cymraeg llundain ar dydd iau. dwin dechrau i dysgu cymraeg yn y dosbarth nos pryd ron i byw in merthyr ac wedyn dwin dechrau typin bach yn y dosbarth yn caerdydd cyn gwaith
> 
> 
> apologies for the spelling



pryd ot ti'n byw yn merthyr, nightowl? ces i fy magu i na.

_when were you living in merthyr, nightowl?. I grew up there._


----------



## nightowl (Sep 17, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> pryd ot ti'n byw yn merthyr, nightowl? ces i fy magu i na.
> 
> _when were you living in merthyr, nightowl?. I grew up there._



early 90s


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 17, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> early 90s



Gadawais i'n 1985, i symud i Llundain. Am y gwaith, wrth gwrs... 

_I left in 1985, to move to London. For work of course..._


----------



## nightowl (Sep 17, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Gadawais i'n 1985, i symud i Llundain. Am y gwaith, wrth gwrs...
> 
> _I left in 1985, to move to London. For work of course..._



gadawais i'n 1996, i symud i castell nedd am y gwaith yn abertawe


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 18, 2006)

Bydd chi'n hapus i glywed bod Menter Iaith wedi dechrau yn Merthyr ers rhai blynyddoedd.  Es i draw i'r ganolfan dydd Sadwrn am y tro cyntaf.  Mae'n lle neis gyda siop bach, swyddfa i'r Fenter, meithryn and dosbarthiadau i oedolion, i gyd o dan un to yng nghanol y dref.

_You'll be happy to hear that there's been a Menter Iaith (Language Initiative) in Merthyr now for few years.  I went to the centre on Saturday for the first time.  It's a nice place with a small siop, office for the Menter, a nursery and welsh for adults classes, all under one roof in the centre of town._


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 18, 2006)

Newyddion da Ben - roedd hi'n gwahanol iawn pan ro'n i'n magu yn Merthyr. Nawr, mae pobl ifanc yn siarad Cymraeg, neu siarad am dysgu'r iaith. Dim ond yr henoed pan ro'n i'n bachgen. 

_Good news, Ben - it was very different when I was growing up in Merthyr. Now, young people speak the language, or talk about learning the language. Only the elderly, when I was a boy_


----------



## nightowl (Sep 18, 2006)

pryd dechrais i y dosbarth nos yn coleg merthyr, y athro dweudd llawr pobl dechrau i dysgu yn merthyr ond mo lawer gorffen y cwrs

when i started a night class in merthyr college, the teacher said lots of people started to learn in merthyr but few finished the course


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2006)

gwych

excellent


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 19, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> pryd dechrais i y dosbarth nos yn coleg merthyr, y athro dweudd llawr pobl dechrau i dysgu yn merthyr ond mo lawer gorffen y cwrs
> 
> when i started a night class in merthyr college, the teacher said lots of people started to learn in merthyr but few finished the course



rydyn ni'n hoffi'r syniad o ddysgu yr iaith, ond....

_we like the idea of learning the language, but...._


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 19, 2006)

Rhywbeth da sy'n dechrau yn yr ardal yw dau grwp yn Beddllwynog a Throed-y-Rhiw ble mae uniogolion ifanc oedd wedi mynd i ysgolion  Cymraeg ond ddim yn siarad Cymraeg yn dod at eu gilydd i ail-ddechrau siarad Cymraeg eto yn rheolaidd mewn tafarndai.
_
Something raelly good that's started happening in the area is two groups in Bedlinog and Troed-y-Rhiw, made up of young individuals who used to got to Welsh medium schools but wouldn't speak Welsh, are now meeting up to start speaking Welsh regularly in local pubs.  

This is something that's hopefully going to start happening in Caerphilly county, around Gelligaer and Maesycwmmer where people in their late 20's and early 30's want to get together and start speaking Welsh again.  At school, they either chose not to speak it or had no opportunity to do so out of school and now they want to change that._


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2006)

dyna beth i'w/oedd yn dal fi nol! pan o ni yn yr ysgol oedd bron pawb yn siarad saesneg a ddim gallu gweld y pwysigrwydd o defnyddio'r iaith yn bywyd dydd i dydd. a wedyn symud i fwrdd a colli fe.   (sp?)

that's what is/was holding me back! when i was in school almost everyone spoke in english and didn't/ weren't able to see the importance of using the language in day to day life. and then moving away and losing it.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 19, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Bedlinog.[/I]



Y ddinas ar goll.... 


_The lost city.... _


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 19, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Y ddinas ar goll....
> 
> 
> _The lost city.... _



 

Y ddinas *coll*

'ar goll' means 'missing/lost'

Y ddinas ar goll = The city's lost/missing


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 20, 2006)

wedi colli, ar goll, coll - Iesu Mawr! Diolch Ben - Dw i'n astudio'n caled, bod siwr....



Un o ble dych chi, pawb?

_Where are you from, everyone?_


----------



## nightowl (Sep 20, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> wedi colli, ar goll, coll - Iesu Mawr! Diolch Ben - Dw i'n astudio'n caled, bod siwr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dwin dod o kernow, ond bywais'i yn caerdydd, yn merthur tydil ac yn castell nedd. nawr dwin byw in llundain


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2006)

llanelli


----------



## Belushi (Sep 20, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> dwin dod o kernow, ond bywais'i yn caerdydd, yn merthur tydil ac yn castell nedd. nawr dwin byw in llundain



I'll translate this!

You're from Cornwall, lived in Cardiff, Merthyr and London and now live in London.

Am I close?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'll translate this!
> 
> You're from Cornwall, lived in Cardiff, Merthyr and London and now live in London.
> 
> Am I close?



yay! apart from missing out neath! or was that on purpose


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 20, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Un o ble dych chi, pawb?
> 
> _Where are you from, everyone?_



Dinbych, ond yn y ddinas fawr ddrwg (Caerdydd) rwan


----------



## Belushi (Sep 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yay! apart from missing out neath! or was that on purpose



The memory is too traumatic....


----------



## rhys gethin (Sep 20, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> wedi colli, ar goll, coll - Iesu Mawr! Diolch Ben - Dw i'n astudio'n caled, bod siwr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ces i fy eni ym Machen, Gwent.   Wi wedi byw yn y Rhondda, yng Ngroesoswallt, ym Mhryste ac yn Swydd Derby hefyd.   Rhaid i mi ddysgu'r treigladau yn gywir yn fuan!

Which I hope means I was born in Machen, Gwent.   I have lived in the Rhondda, in Oswestry, in Bristol and in Derbyshire.   I must learn the mutations properly soon!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 20, 2006)

When I was at school I cheated in my French exams when I was 13, and got put in the top set. Could barely understand half of it, tbh, and fell way behind. In the end I had to argue to be put down a set, and even then I'd fallen behind so much even the 2nd set was way beyond me. In the end I just left school altogether (but I do now have a spanking degree  but not in languages )

Has given me a complex about learning languages ever since.

The moral of the story is don't cheat in your exams, it only catches up with you


----------



## nightowl (Sep 20, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'll translate this!
> 
> You're from Cornwall, lived in Cardiff, Merthyr and London and now live in London.
> 
> Am I close?



spot on apart from missing out neath


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 21, 2006)

Dw i'n byw yn Sussex nawr - dim llawer o dosbarthau Cymraeg yma. Hoffwn i dechrau clwb sgwrs cymraeg yn gwaith (yn Llundain), ond wn i ddim...

_I live in Sussex now - not many Welsh classes here. I'd like to start a welsh conversation club in work (in London), but I don't know.._


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> spot on apart from missing out neath



Aye, I've been practicing by watching S4C on Sky


----------



## rhys gethin (Sep 24, 2006)

*Cymraeg yn Lloegr*

Roedd Ysgol Gymraeg Undydd Derby yn llwyddianus iawn - daeth 30/40 o bobl i Ganolfan Chester Green.   Fe fydd dosbarth Cymraeg Dydd Mawrth yn Derby (un o'r gloch y prynhawn yn Queen's Hall) ac yn Belper (7.30 y nos yn Fleet Arts Project).

Hope I said that our One-Day School at Derby was a great success - 30/40 attended - and there are to be classes at Derby and Belper on Tuesdays.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 24, 2006)

newyddion dda, rhys - hoffwn i mynd i dosbarth fel 'na.

_Good news rhys, I'd like to go to a class like that._


----------



## nightowl (Sep 25, 2006)

how do u pronounce 'gwylio' (to watch)? does it sound like goylio or gwilio?


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 25, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> how do u pronounce 'gwylio' (to watch)? does it sound like goylio or gwilio?



goo-ill-ee-oh


----------



## nightowl (Sep 25, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> goo-ill-ee-oh



diolch


----------



## lewislewis (Sep 25, 2006)

Online Welsh lessons would be ardderchog.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 25, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Online Welsh lessons would be ardderchog.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/learnwelsh/


----------



## Troubled Waters (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm English, but I think it's marvellous that there's an interest in keeping the Welsh language alive. 

I remember enjoying Phillip Madoc's wonderfully rich voice in his police series 'A Mind To Kill' - all set in Wales. 

Have you ever heard Paul Robeson singing the Welsh national anthem... ? Brings tears to the eyes - you just can't help yourself!


----------



## nightowl (Sep 28, 2006)

Troubled Waters said:
			
		

> I'm English, but I think it's marvellous that there's an interest in keeping the Welsh language alive.
> 
> I remember enjoying Phillip Madoc's wonderfully rich voice in his police series 'A Mind To Kill' - all set in Wales.
> 
> Have you ever heard Paul Robeson singing the Welsh national anthem... ? Brings tears to the eyes - you just can't help yourself!



i could be wrong but i seem to remember a mind to kill being one of those series that was filmed in both welsh and english - one for the domestic s4c market and another one for use on english channels.

there was a fantastic exhibition on paul robeson and his links with wales at cardiff museum a couple of years or so back. very moving.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 28, 2006)

Beth sy, pawb?

Gorffenais i cwrs IT y prynhawn ma, ond wnes i llawer o camgymeriadau yn yr arholiad    


_Whats up all?

I finished an IT course this afternoon, but i made loads of mistakes in the exam._


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 3, 2006)

p'nawn da pobl

Wedi bod i'r 'Hen Ogledd' yn aros gyda rhieni fy nghariad ychydig tu allan i Efrog.  Bues i'n cerdded yn y _Yorkshire Dales_ ar dydd Sadwrn.  Roedd bron iawn mor brydferth a Chymru  

_
Been to the 'Hen Ogledd' staying with my girfriend's parents just outside York.  I went walking in the Yorkshire Dales on Saturday.  It was nearly as pretty as Wales _


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 4, 2006)

Aethon ni i'r Dales am gwyliau yn Awst, Ben. Hyfryd iawn. Ble o'ch chi'n cerdded? Cawson ni'n ymweld gyflym i York Minster hefyd - Eglwys fawr iawn ydy 'na!

_We went to the Dales on holidays in August, Ben. Very beautiful. Where did you walk? We also had a quick visit to York Minster - Thats one very big church!_


----------



## rhys gethin (Oct 4, 2006)

Yn fy marn i, doedd yr Hen Ogledd - Goddau a Rheged  - ddim yn Swydd Efrog  o gwbl ond yn yr Alban.

I reckon the Old North wasn't in Yorkshire but in Scotland.

Ond wi'n hoff iawn o'r Dales.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 5, 2006)

ffinkin of startin a new group called "FREINDS OF THE URDD" wot dyou reckon?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> ffinkin of startin a new group called "FREINDS OF THE URDD" wot dyou reckon?



ie pam lai 

yeah why not


----------



## kate44 (Oct 5, 2006)

yn gret


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 5, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> ffinkin of startin a new group called "FREINDS OF THE URDD" wot dyou reckon?



Sut bydda'in gweithio?

Un yn y 'byd go iawn' neu ar-lein?  Fel rhan o U75 neu ar wahan?  Y rheswm dwi'n gofyn yw oherwydd bod llawer o wefannau tebyg fel
_
How would it work?

One in 'the real world' or on-line?  As part of U75 or seperate?  the reason i ask is because there are already a number of similar sites
_

Clwb Malu Cachu Yahoo group:  this is the largest on-line community of Welsh speakers. I'm not mad keen on this because I think Yahoo Groups are pants and it's mainly in English and has lot's of people on it who are Americans asking "My great granda was called Jones from Merthyr, does anyone know his relatives?" or New Age druids wanting transaltions of daft saying to have as tatoo's  

Siawns am Sgwrs?: I set this up, it's a message board similar to U75.  Aimed at learners who prefered a MB style environment to Y! Grpoups, but who were not confident enough to use maes-e.com.  It suffers from lack of numbers, plus at the moment the learners there are at such a level they don't bother adding English translations anymore.  I'd like to see more bilingual posting (although I'm just as guilty myself )


Two interesting blogs you might like are Mwncillwy and Not since school
.  Both are written in English by people learning Welsh.  The talk about how they feel and list what the learnt in the previous class.


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 5, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Aethon ni i'r Dales am gwyliau yn Awst, Ben. Hyfryd iawn. Ble o'ch chi'n cerdded? Cawson ni'n ymweld gyflym i York Minster hefyd - Eglwys fawr iawn ydy 'na!



Burnsall oedd enw'r pentref ble wnaethon ni barcio dwi'n meddwl (tafarn Red Lion?).  Dyma ni'n cerdded heibio (ond ddim ar) Simon's Seat, ac roedd arwyddion ar gyfer Bolton Abbey ac Appleswick [sll?]

Mae Efrog yn le gwych, tafarndai hen ffasiwn yn gwerthu cwrw go iawn.
_
Burnsall was the name of the village we parked at.  We walked past (but not onto) Simon's seat.

York itself is a grat place, a lot of untouched pubs selling real ale.

Just been searching these places on Flickr.  A place I've been to in the past is Brimham Rock.  It's like Bedrock from the Flintstones._


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 5, 2006)

Here goes...........

Ga i fyndi ty bach osgwelwchn da..............

Ta da.........crap...not crap!!!


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 5, 2006)

Rhif 1 neu Rhif 2?

_No. 1 or No. 2?_

(I don't really want to know, just proving I knew what you asked  )


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 6, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Siawns am Sgwrs?: I set this up, it's a message board similar to U75.



Bydda i edrych ar dy gwaith di ar y penwythnos, Ben  

_I will be looking at your work on the weekend, Ben _


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 6, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Rhif 1 neu Rhif 2?
> 
> _No. 1 or No. 2?_
> 
> (I don't really want to know, just proving I knew what you asked  )




Cool!!! 

I thought the dire spelling would give ddraig a chuckle


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Cool!!!
> 
> I thought the dire spelling would give ddraig a chuckle



hehe, it did give me a chuckle but fair play, i understood also, proper welshie now mun


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 8, 2006)

Hoffech chi'n siarad am y pel droed, unrhywun?

* mynd i nol cot *


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 10, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Hoffech chi'n siarad am y pel droed, unrhywun?
> 
> * mynd i nol cot *




Mae hi'n dim digrifol!!   





(is that right?)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

marcogaeth ceffyllau......

Its all coming back guys.......


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

durruti02 said:
			
		

> Mae hi'n dim digrifol!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not ....something?  
sorry


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> marcogaeth ceffyllau......
> 
> Its all coming back guys.......


the death of horses    or the march of horses?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> the death of horses    or the march of horses?



Uhhh.... i was taught it meant horse riding???

check me out...... 

ich hoffi coffi marcogaeth ceffyllau,,,,da da da da..(forgot the rest) damn i thought i had it nailed


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 11, 2006)

durruti02 said:
			
		

> Mae hi'n dim digrifol!!
> 
> (is that right?)



Tydi hynna ddim yn ddoniol

'digrifol' is more appropriate for 'comical'

(but I knew what you meant  )





			
				haylz said:
			
		

> marcogaeth ceffyllau......
> 
> Its all coming back guys.......



very close

'mar*ch*ogaeth ceffy*l*au'

a 'll' in Welsh makes a.... erm ..... 'll' sound  - you know what I mean, like in Llanelli (unless you cal it Laneli   )


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 12, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Hoffech chi'n siarad am y pel droed, unrhywun?
> 
> * mynd i nol cot *



Oedd rhywun eisiau ?

Gall fod wedi digwydd i unrhywun (Cymru, fel arfer)

_
Did anyone want to talk about football?

It could have happened to anyone (Wales, usually)
_


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 13, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Oedd rhywun eisiau ?
> 
> Gall fod wedi digwydd i unrhywun (Cymru, fel arfer)
> 
> ...



Diolch Ben! - dw i'n hapus pan dyn ni wedi colli - mae hi'n teimlo 'Cymraeg' 
_Thanks Ben! - I'm happy when we lose - it feels 'Welsh'_


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 13, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Diolch Ben! - dw i'n hapus pan dyn ni wedi colli - mae hi'n teimlo 'Cymraeg'
> _Thanks Ben! - I'm happy when we lose - it feels 'Welsh'_



Ie, roedd rhywbeth Cymreig* iawn am y gôl 

_Yes', there was something very Welsh about that goal


*use 'Cymreig' if you're talking abot something that *is* Welsh (i.e  Welsh person, Welsh cheese, Welsh beer) 
 and use 'Cymraeg' if something is *in* Welsh_ (Cerddoriaeth Cymraeg = _Welsh language music_)


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Tydi hynna ddim yn ddoniol
> 
> 'digrifol' is more appropriate for 'comical'
> 
> ...


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that's not ....something?
> sorry



sorry forgot to put english .. "thats not funny" ( but since corrected anyway!!


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 15, 2006)

durruti02 said:
			
		

> diolch BB .. i don't quite get the 'hynna' though .. what is that stemming from?



Hmm tricky, and it might be more of a verbal way of referrring to something.

I'd say it stems from '_hyn_' (this).

This is something I've never thought about, I just say it, but there's actually (at least!) two words for 'this'

"This isn't funny" (refering to an object maybe), would be "_Tydi hwn ddim yn ddoniol_"

"This isn't funny" (refering to a situation), would be "_Tydi hyn ddim yn ddoniol_"


Sorry for going round the houses, but _hynna_ (or _hwnna_) is a word for 'that'

Actually, thinking about it, it could actual come from '_yna*_' (_y car yna_ = that car)


If anyone can correct me or explain in a better way, please do.   I'm totally confused now and Welsh is my first language    Damm you and your questioning  


*in a completey different context, _yna_ can also mean 'then'.
(_Yna, aethom i...._ = Then, we went to....)


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a bit paranoid that my 'correcting' (or confusing) is putting people off from  posting here, and turning a light hearted and fun thread into a dull one.  It's really nice to see people have a go at Welsh maybe years after using it and I don't want to stop that.  Please don't take offence

_Anyway's_ beth wnaeth pawb ar y penwythnos?
_
What did everyone do on the weekend?_


Bues i Essex am y tro cyntaf, I weld ffrindiau mewn pentref bychan o'r enw Kirby- le-soken, ger Frinton on Sea.  Roedd llawer o hen bobl ym mhobman.  Ychydig fel Llandrillo-yn-Rhos, ond ychydig mwy _posh_.
_
I went to Essex for the first time, to see friends friend in a small village called Kirby-le-soken, by Frinton on Sea.  There were lots of old people everywhere.  A bit like Rhos-on-sea but a bit more posh._


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> *I'm a bit paranoid that my 'correcting' (or confusing) is putting people off from  posting here, and turning a light hearted and fun thread into a dull one.  It's really nice to see people have a go at Welsh maybe years after using it and I don't want to stop that.  Please don't take offence*
> 
> _Anyway's_ beth wnaeth pawb ar y penwythnos?
> _
> ...



no mate, that's what this thread is for


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 15, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> I'm a bit paranoid that my 'correcting' (or confusing) is putting people off from  posting here, and turning a light hearted and fun thread into a dull one.  It's really nice to see people have a go at Welsh maybe years after using it and I don't want to stop that.  Please don't take offence



Not at all.......im so rusty,and in anycase thats the only way to learn......thank you for your time and input....no paranoia needed mate..honestly


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 16, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> I'm a bit paranoid that my 'correcting' (or confusing) is putting people off from  posting here, and turning a light hearted and fun thread into a dull one.  It's really nice to see people have a go at Welsh maybe years after using it and I don't want to stop that.  Please don't take offence



Paid a poeni Ben, dyn ni eisiau gwybod ac dyn ni'n angen gwybod!

_Don't worry Ben, we want to know and we need to know!_


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 16, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Bues i Essex am y tro cyntaf, I weld ffrindiau mewn pentref bychan o'r enw Kirby- le-soken, ger Frinton on Sea.  Roedd llawer o hen bobl ym mhobman.  Ychydig fel Llandrillo-yn-Rhos, ond ychydig mwy _posh_.
> _
> I went to Essex for the first time, to see friends friend in a small village called Kirby-le-soken, by Frinton on Sea.  There were lots of old people everywhere.  A bit like Rhos-on-sea but a bit more posh._



Pam 'Bues i' ac dim 'Es i'?

Why 'Bues i' and not 'Es i'?


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 16, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Pam 'Bues i' ac dim 'Es i'?
> 
> Why 'Bues i' and not 'Es i'?



Dunno really.  If I was talking I'd probably say 'Es i', but as I'm writting I thought I'd go all formall  

again this is something I've never thought of.  Looking at it on screen, it seems obvious it's the same word, just with the 'Bu' bit at the begining missed off.

Bues i = I've been
Buest i = You've been (also verbally people might say _est ti_)
- can also be used as a question _Buest ti/Est ti?_ = Have you been? 
Buoch chi = You've been (formal or plural)
Buom ni = We've been
Buon nhw = They've been


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 16, 2006)

Ta, I'm just repeating what I learned off the BBC website, which seems very informal. My past tense knowledge ended with 'Roedd' when I was at school (Welsh child, in Wales, learning Welsh as a 'foreign language' obviously )


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Hmm tricky, and it might be more of a verbal way of referrring to something.
> 
> I'd say it stems from '_hyn_' (this).
> 
> ...



 cheers !  very clear now!!    my classes have been full of these confusions! 

did a banner for my dads 80th recently .. 

"Llongyfarchiadau Llawer ar eich 80fd penblwydd!"  ( "many congratulations on your 80th birthday" ) 

.. he loved it ( and the whole day we the kids put on   ) but said he might have put the Llawer before the Llongyfarchiadau even though that is technically correct the other way!!!!!! welsh is difficult!!


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 24, 2006)

durruti02 said:
			
		

> did a banner for my dads 80th recently ..
> 
> "Llongyfarchiadau Llawer ar eich 80fd penblwydd!"  ( "many congratulations on your 80th birthday" )
> 
> .. he loved it ( and the whole day we the kids put on   ) but said he might have put the Llawer before the Llongyfarchiadau even though that is technically correct the other way!!!!!! welsh is difficult!!



Some things won't translate exaclty into Welsh or vice versa (even if you jumble the order around  ), but it's better to have given it a go and made a small error than not to try at all - I bet he was chuffed.

For his 90th, I'd suggest 'Llogyfarchiadau Mawr ar eich 90fed penblwydd' (which as you've probably worked out, literarly says 'Big Congratulations', but actually means 'Many Congratualtions... - if that's what you wanted to say)


----------



## niclas (Oct 24, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Sorry for going round the houses, but _hynna_ (or _hwnna_) is a word for 'that'



Languages are a bummer eh?  

y car hwn = this car (in Hwntw Welsh, it'd be 'y car yma' in Gog)
y ferch hon = this girl (feminine version, luckily for us Gogs it's still 'yma' so we don't have to remember which is masculine and feminine

Hwnnw = That one
Honno = that one (feminine)

Qualification to spout off like this? Failed O Level Welsh Literature! 

OK, before it gets too boring... fave Welsh untranslateables:


"plisgyn rhech" = very close (literally 'fart's shell/skin') (e.e. Roedd o fewn plisgyn rhech i sgorio - he was very close to scoring)
"y brown ar y brethyn" = touching cloth (literally, the brown on the linen)
"hirlwm" - the time between winter and spring (combination of hir = long and llwm = gloomy)


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 25, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> OK, before it gets too boring... fave Welsh untranslateables:
> 
> 
> "plisgyn rhech" = very close (literally 'fart's shell/skin') (e.e. Roedd o fewn plisgyn rhech i sgorio - he was very close to scoring)
> ...



One of my ffefrynau (favourites) is 'cachiad'
fyddai ddim cachiad - I won't be long (I won't take as long as it takes to have a shit)

I don't know if anyone's linked to this before, but i think it's funny as hell: 
Y Rhegiadur = The Swearing Dictionary.  I doesn't give English translations, only graphic details in Welsh about the meaning of each word phrase.


----------



## rhys gethin (Oct 25, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> I'm a bit paranoid that my 'correcting' (or confusing) is putting people off from  posting here, and turning a light hearted and fun thread into a dull one.  It's really nice to see people have a go at Welsh maybe years after using it and I don't want to stop that.  Please don't take offence



Please keep it up - better than a solemn teacher!   I'm sure there are mistakes in this:

Ers fy mhost diwetha aethon ni i Northumbria.   Yrrais i heibio Catterick (Catraeth, lle cafodd y Gododdin eu lladd) i bentre bach ger yr Ynys Sanctaidd, lle gwarchaeais Cadwallon ap Cadran ar fyddin Northymbria un tro.    Mae'r arfordir 'ma'n hyfryd - mae llawer o adair gwylio (am fy Mhwraig) a chwrw da iawn yn y tafarnau  hefyd - mae Black Sheep a Theakstone's yn enwedig blasus.
'Dwy'ti wedi meddwi pob dydd!' dywedodd hi.   Wel, wel!

_Hope this says we went past Catterick, where the Gododdin were killed, to a little village near Holy Island where Cadwallon besieged the Northumbrian army once.   It's a lovely coast - there were lots of birds for my wife to watch and  good beer in the pubs - Black Sheep and Theakstones especially tasty.  'You got drunk every day', said she.   Ah, well!_


----------



## kate44 (Oct 26, 2006)

dw'i yn dod o llundain


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 28, 2006)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Please keep it up - better than a solemn teacher!   I'm sure there are mistakes in this:
> 
> Ers fy mhost diwetha aethon ni i Northumbria.   Yrrais i heibio Catterick (Catraeth, lle cafodd y Gododdin eu lladd) i bentre bach ger yr Ynys Sanctaidd, lle gwarchaeais Cadwallon ap Cadran ar fyddin Northymbria un tro.    Mae'r arfordir 'ma'n hyfryd - mae llawer o adair gwylio (am fy Mhwraig) a chwrw da iawn yn y tafarnau  hefyd - mae Black Sheep a Theakstone's yn enwedig blasus.
> 'Dwy'ti wedi meddwi pob dydd!' dywedodd hi.   Wel, wel!
> ...



Diddorol....aethon ni'n Lloegr Gogledd yn Awst, i'r Yorkshire Dales - dyn ni wedi dechrau cyrraedd nol o Dorset nawr. 

_Interesting...we went to Northern England in August, to the Yorkshire Dales - we've just arrived back from Dorset now._


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

dw'i yn dod o lloegr


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 30, 2006)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Ers fy mhost diwetha aethon ni i Northumbria.   Yrrais i heibio Catterick (Catraeth, lle cafodd y Gododdin eu lladd) i bentre bach ger yr Ynys Sanctaidd, lle gwarchaeais Cadwallon ap Cadran ar fyddin Northymbria un tro.    Mae'r arfordir 'ma'n hyfryd - mae llawer o adair gwylio (am fy Mhwraig) a chwrw da iawn yn y tafarnau  hefyd - mae Black Sheep a Theakstone's yn enwedig blasus.
> 'Dwy'ti wedi meddwi pob dydd!' dywedodd hi.   Wel, wel!



Ers fy mhost diwetha aethon ni i Northumbria.   *G*yrrais* i heibio Catterick (Catraeth, lle cafodd y Gododdin eu lladd) i bentre bach ger yr Ynys Sanctaidd, lle *bu gawarchae gan* Cadwallon ap Cadran ar fyddin Northymbria un tro.    Mae'r arfordir 'ma'n hyfryd - mae llawer o *adar i'm gwraig wylio* a chwrw da iawn yn y tafarnau  hefyd - mae Black Sheep a Theakstone's yn blasus dros ben.
'*Roeddet *ti wedi meddwi pob dydd!' dywedodd hi.   Wel, wel!

*There's never any need to mutate at the beginning of a sentance


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 30, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Diddorol....aethon ni'n Lloegr Gogledd yn Awst, i'r Yorkshire Dales - dyn ni wedi dechrau cyrraedd nol o Dorset nawr.
> 
> _Interesting...we went to Northern England in August, to the Yorkshire Dales - we've just arrived back from Dorset now._



 - dyn ni *newydd g*yrraedd nol o Dorset nawr.


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 30, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> dw'i yn dod o lloegr




Ble wyt ti'n byw rwan/nawr?


_Where do you live now/now?_


Dwi'n dod o [g]ogledd Cymru (Dyffryn Clwyd), ond yn byw yng Nghaerdydd rwan

_
I come from north Wales (Vale of Clwyd), but live in Caerdydd now_


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 30, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> - dyn ni *newydd g*yrraedd nol o Dorset nawr.



_Aaargh! I always do that from saying 'newydd ddechrau' too much!_

Ydy 'rwan' o'r Gogledd, Ben? Mae hi'n NEWYDD i fi!  

_Is 'rwan' from the North, Ben? Its new to me_


----------



## rhys gethin (Oct 30, 2006)

Diolch, Ben.

I shall never forget the boredom of listening to my Dad and John 
Roberts Williams from the Cymro arguing about 'Nawr' and 'Rwan'.   They never got anywhere.   You want to be bored to death, Gavin, dechreuwch _nawr_.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Ble wyt ti'n byw rwan/nawr?
> 
> 
> _Where do you live now/now?_
> ...


dw'i yn byw yng nghaerfyrddin


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 31, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> dw'i yn byw yng nghaerfyrddin




Ooo, nice mutation


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

strikly by the book guvna


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 1, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Ooo, nice mutation



I have mutation envy - meddyg freud, os gwelwch yn dda...


roedd hi'n oer, y bore ma. Bydd rhaid i mi mynd i nol fy got fawr i allan o'r cwpbwrdd heno.

_It was cold this morning. I'll have to fetch my big coat out of the cupboard tonight._


----------



## Ben Bore (Nov 1, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> I have mutation envy - meddyg freud, os gwelwch yn dda...
> 
> 
> roedd hi'n oer, y bore ma. Bydd rhaid i mi mynd i nol fy got fawr i allan o'r cwpbwrdd heno.
> ...



Dwi wedi dechrau gwisgo fy _long-jons_ yn barod

_I've started wearing my long-jons already_


----------



## niclas (Nov 2, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Dwi wedi dechrau gwisgo fy _long-jons_ yn barod
> 
> _I've started wearing my long-jons already_



Trons hir = long johns??

Trysor Trons hir = Long Johns Silver 

Wnai gael fy nghôt = I'll get me coat


----------



## Ben Bore (Nov 2, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> Trons hir = long johns??
> 
> Trysor Trons hir = Long Johns Silver
> 
> Wnai gael fy nghôt = I'll get me coat




'Trons' one of the best words in the Welsh language


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 2, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> Wnai gael fy nghôt = I'll get me coat



Thanks niclas, can you explain 'wnai' for me - literally is it "I'll do"??


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 3, 2006)

Hefyd, sut dych chi'n wneud yr 'het fach' fel ar 'ty' - ar y cyfrifiadur?

_Also, how do you do the 'little hat' like on 'ty' - on the computer?_

Diolch.

Gav


----------



## rhys gethin (Nov 3, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Hefyd, sut dych chi'n wneud yr 'het fach' fel ar 'ty' - ar y cyfrifiadur?
> 
> _Also, how do you do the 'little hat' like on 'ty' - on the computer?_
> 
> ...


  Mae gyda  Installshieldwizard to bach fel y to fach ar tŷ.


----------



## Ben Bore (Nov 6, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Hefyd, sut dych chi'n wneud yr 'het fach' fel ar 'ty' - ar y cyfrifiadur?
> 
> _Also, how do you do the 'little hat' like on 'ty' - on the computer?_
> 
> ...



Dwi'n defnyddio hwn, defnyddiol iawn

I use this, very useful

It doesn't explain on that page, but once installed, typing 'Alt + a' gives 'â' etc


----------



## niclas (Nov 6, 2006)

*Blydi Microsoft*

Dim ond ar gyfer PCs  

(Only for PCs)

Defnyddiwr Mac user


----------



## niclas (Nov 6, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Thanks niclas, can you explain 'wnai' for me - literally is it "I'll do"??



It's "I will" as it's spoken. Properly it should be "Gwnaf i"

Wnai fynd i'r siop ar ôl gwylio Corrie
_I'll go to the shop after watching Corrie_

Spoken Welsh manages to abbreviate vast chunks of written language...

Nid ydwyf i yn gwybod = I don't know
becomes "dwmbo" in our household.

I also like the way long placenames get shortened, not just the infamous Llanfair PG.

Pontrhydfendigaid becomes Bont
Machynlleth is just Mach
Llangollen becomes Llan

Saves energy I spose...


----------



## rhys gethin (Nov 6, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> Dim ond ar gyfer PCs
> 
> (Only for PCs)
> 
> Defnyddiwr Mac user



Dw'i ddim yn siŵr, ond beth am Draig Technology Ltd  - To bach?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 6, 2006)

niclas said:
			
		

> It's "I will" as it's spoken. Properly it should be "Gwnaf i"
> 
> Wnai fynd i'r siop ar ôl gwylio Corrie
> _I'll go to the shop after watching Corrie_



Diolch niclas

_Just wondering if it was related to the way people say 'I do go', 'I do like' in South Wales_


----------



## Ben Bore (Nov 16, 2006)

This site is rather good.  It's by a WLPAN student who's a bit handy with the old intraweb, and he jots down stuff he's learnet in class.

You can hover over some words and see his note's - like the root of certian words etc

There's also a nice test yourself section.  (it asks you to type in which unit you're at first)


Gallwch ddarllen ei flog hefyd

You can also read his blog


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 18, 2006)

cheers Ben - when do you use 'arna i' as opposed 'gyda fi' - and for that matter "Dw i'n cael" - I can never quite clear it up in my head?


----------



## rhys gethin (Nov 18, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> cheers Ben - when do you use 'arna i' as opposed 'gyda fi' - and for that matter "Dw i'n cael" - I can never quite clear it up in my head?



Beth am, 'Mae'n flin 'da fi - mae fliw arna i.   Rhaid i mi fynd at y meddyg i gael tabledi.'

That right, Ben?


----------



## beat23 (Nov 19, 2006)

Diolch am y cyswllt 

Thanks for the link




			
				Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Dwi'n defnyddio hwn, defnyddiol iawn
> 
> I use this, very useful
> 
> It doesn't explain on that page, but once installed, typing 'Alt + a' gives 'â' etc


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 19, 2006)

_I am having tea_ - Dw i'n cael de

_I have my book _- mae llyfr gyda fi

_I have a headache_ - mae ben tost arna i

_Is that the kind of split??_


----------



## Ben Bore (Nov 20, 2006)

You could say that 'arna i' (on me) is used for things that you have like a cold or if your scared

anwyd arna i - I have a cold

Although I'd say 'mae pen tost* gyda* fi'  (well, 'cur pen' as I'm a Gog), - I have a headace, which kind of diss-proves it.

Mae ofn arna i - I'm frightened


----------



## kate44 (Nov 21, 2006)

mae coffi arna i ?


----------



## Ben Bore (Nov 21, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> mae coffi arna i ?



mae coffi *gyda *fi


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 22, 2006)

Aethon ni'n siopa y bore ma, i prynu rhai pethau Nadolig. 

_We went shopping this morning, to by some Xmas things. _


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 2, 2007)

*** BWMPIO! ***

Shwmai*, a flwyddyn newydd dda i chi. Pwy sy'n mynd yn ddechrau ymarfer Cymraeg eto yn 2007?

* 'Sutmae' i "ein ffrindiau yn y Gogledd".  


_Hows it going*, and happy new year to you. Who is going to start practising Cymraeg again in 2007

*Hows it going to "Our friends in the North"
_


----------

